# Paul Nuttall



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2015)

Is he one of the new shining lights of British politics?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 23, 2015)

No. He is a [redacted] of the highest order.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2015)

Had to google him... wikipedia says he has some rather interesting views and opinions! not sure he would get my vote...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2015)

A supposedly acceptable face UKIP are promoting to have to try and hide the fact that most of their candidates are racist arse holes or whack jobs. IMHO of course, and other views are available.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is he one of the new shining lights of British politics?
		
Click to expand...

Your attempted wind-ups are getting easier and easier to spot..

Your next one should be--- England - Should we turn it into a Prison colony...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			A supposedly acceptable face UKIP are promoting to have to try and hide the fact that most of their candidates are racist arse holes or whack jobs. IMHO of course, and other views are available.

Click to expand...

Exhibit A me lud.  He's now been suspended from the party.  But I fully expect there to be many more whack jobs like him still in there, who the UKIP leadership are desperately hoping they keep their moths shut apart from saying 'Immigrants Out' until after the election..

A Ukip candidate in Leicestershire has sent a flyer out saying people who don't have jobs should be banned from driving to ease congestion on Britain's roads. Lynton Yates, a candidate for Charnwood, also said cyclists should be made to ride on the pavement.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Exhibit A me lud.  He's now been suspended from the party.  But I fully expect there to be many more whack jobs like him still in there, who the UKIP leadership are desperately hoping they keep their moths shut apart from saying 'Immigrants Out' until after the election..

A Ukip candidate in Leicestershire has sent a flyer out saying people who don't have jobs should be banned from driving to ease congestion on Britain's roads. Lynton Yates, a candidate for Charnwood, also said cyclists should be made to ride on the pavement.



Click to expand...

Fantastic......one appearance on QT and he is suspended.
Where do they get these guys from, they must be running out soon.


----------



## jp5 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Exhibit A me lud.  *He's now been suspended from the party.*  But I fully expect there to be many more whack jobs like him still in there, who the UKIP leadership are desperately hoping they keep their moths shut apart from saying 'Immigrants Out' until after the election..
		
Click to expand...

Um... you're not confusing two middle age white guys are you? ;-)

Thought Tim Farron of the Lib Dems spoke very well last night - warning to beware of anyone who attempts to rule by fear and segregation, SNP included. Just a shame that his party leader is such a slimeball, makes it difficult to vote that way.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 23, 2015)

UKIP - England's answere to the SNP. Full of racists, bigots and nutters.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 23, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			UKIP - England's answere to the *SNP. Full of racists, bigots and nutters.*

Click to expand...

Yep. I'd agree with that bit.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2015)

I can see it now, a rainbow alliance of the National parties, Lib Dems, Kippers and Greens deciding the important issues for Britain.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 23, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I can see it now, a rainbow alliance of the National parties, Lib Dems, Kippers and Greens deciding the important issues for Britain.
		
Click to expand...

None of them are capable of working out what time to go to bed so it would be an interesting mix.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2015)

Simple answer. No


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			A supposedly acceptable face UKIP are promoting to have to try and hide the fact that most of their candidates are racist arse holes or whack jobs. IMHO of course, and other views are available.

Click to expand...

No they are not.That is just your perception..I read it in the Mail.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			No they are not.That is just your perception..I read it in the Mail.

Click to expand...

Yes they are.. And that is my opinion.. And I have no affiliation to any Newspaper.. In fact I read pretty much most of them at some point during the week...


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 23, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yes they are.. And that is my opinion.. And I have no affiliation to any Newspaper.. In fact I read pretty much most of them at some point during the week...

Click to expand...

You have to much time on your hands pal, to be reading that many papers. No affinity to UKIP here, but, since when has speaking out on immigration issues class you as a racist arse hole or whacko eh?.
Am all for free speech without pigeon holing all members of one party..Not a Blairite are you by any chance?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2015)

jp5 said:



*Um... you're not confusing two middle age white guys are you?* ;-)

Thought Tim Farron of the Lib Dems spoke very well last night - warning to beware of anyone who attempts to rule by fear and segregation, SNP included. Just a shame that his party leader is such a slimeball, makes it difficult to vote that way.
		
Click to expand...

I mean that the UKIP candidate in Leicester had been suspended,not Paul Nuthall.  Although if I did I should have been cut some slack as it was in broad daylight and to be honest in daylight most middle aged white UKIP candidates kind of look the same to me.  Don't trust them, shifty looking fellas.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			A supposedly acceptable face UKIP are promoting to have to try and hide the fact that most of their candidates are racist arse holes or whack jobs. IMHO of course, and other views are available.

Click to expand...

And that turned out to be  a majority of voters in the EU elections.   You are clever at adopting the typical methods of the Left by throwing insults at your opponents rather than using debate and reasoned argument.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2015)

View attachment 13656


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			You have to much time on your hands pal, to be reading that many papers. No affinity to UKIP here, but, since when has speaking out on immigration issues class you as a racist arse hole or whacko eh?.
Am all for free speech without pigeon holing all members of one party..Not a Blairite are you by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

I work in Newspapers.. Unfortunately it's part of my job..

Oh, and they do a lot more than just talk about Immigration issues. Whilst I agree that they're a single policy party, they do talk about other things as well... Also, voting UKIP doesn't make anyone racist.. 

And I am a Labour voter, but by the end, Blair was as far from Labour ideology as Germaine Greer is from joining the Pro Page 3 Lobby...


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 23, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			And that turned out to be  a majority of voters in the EU elections.   You are clever at adopting the typical methods of the Left by throwing insults at your opponents rather than using debate and reasoned argument.
		
Click to expand...

He accused the candidates, not the voters.. Not even a subtle difference really...


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Even Stevie Wonder would not vote for UKIP , he can see what they stand for ..................1st time i saw the word U Kip , i thought they were telling u to have a kip


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2015)

JCW said:



			Even Stevie Wonder would not vote for UKIP , he can see what they stand for ..................1st time i saw the word U Kip , i thought they were telling u to have a kip
		
Click to expand...

You fail to see how many people have voted for them.  How about this then:

Even Stevie Wonder would not vote for Labour , he can see what they stand for ..................1st time i saw the word Labour , i thought they were telling u to have a Baby


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			You fail to see how many people have voted for them.  How about this then:

Even Stevie Wonder would not vote for Labour , he can see what they stand for ..................1st time i saw the word Labour , i thought they were telling u to have a Baby 

Click to expand...

What makes you think i am a Labour voter , I live in Poole Dorset not Liverpool and as for ..........UKIP , you got to have a screw loose to vote for them , Vote for Maggie


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2015)

JCW said:



			What makes you think i am a Labour voter , I live in Poole Dorset not Liverpool and as for ..........UKIP , you got to have a screw loose to vote for them , Vote for Maggie
		
Click to expand...

My suggestion was that it's not a good way to have a sensible debate.   Keep it to the real issues and it becomes more like joined up writing.


----------



## JCW (Jan 23, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			My suggestion was that it's not a good way to have a sensible debate.   Keep it to the real issues and it becomes more like joined up writing.
		
Click to expand...

UKIP is a joke party , no debate required or needed


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2015)

JCW said:



			UKIP is a joke party , no debate required or needed
		
Click to expand...

Very enlightening!

Torys, Labour, LibDems, Greens, SNP, MonsterRavinglooneyParty, are all Joke parties.  No debate required or needed


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2015)

Forgot the 'Gay Vegetarian Bikers Against Fox Hunting Party'   They're a joke party, no debate required or needed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 24, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Lynton Yates, a candidate for Charnwood, also said cyclists should be made to ride on the pavement.[/FONT][/COLOR]



Click to expand...

They do that around here already without the need of being told to do so...


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Your attempted wind-ups are getting easier and easier to spot..

Your next one should be--- England - Should we turn it into a Prison colony...
		
Click to expand...

not all of ENGLAND just PLATT BRIDGE.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 24, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			not all of ENGLAND just PLATT BRIDGE.
		
Click to expand...


It is already mate.. They just don't know it yet...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is he one of the new shining lights of British politics?
		
Click to expand...

erm - if he ever was then his lightbulb blew last night.  

As Ethan said back then - _he is a [redacted] of the highest order_.


----------



## Rumpokid (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes.Like the Nichola and Alex show.



Doon frae Troon said:



			Is he one of the new shining lights of British politics?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			erm - if he ever was then his lightbulb blew last night.  

As Ethan said back then - _he is a [redacted] of the highest order_.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at this blog to see who Mr Nutall is. Not bothered about him, but just thought ave not seen Ethan on here for months. Is he ok.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

Seemingly after the result last night the UKIP guys all went round to Paul's house for a beer.

When asked if he thought Farage would have won the seat if he stood Paul replied......'of course not'.:lol:
For a party that has 4 million supporters you would think they would have the ability to select at least one electable leader.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seemingly after the result last night the UKIP guys all went round to Paul's house for a beer.

When asked if he thought Farage would have won the seat if he stood Paul replied......'of course not'.:lol:
For a party that has 4 million supporters you would think they would have the ability to select at least one electable leader.
		
Click to expand...

Why?
Labour can't....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Why?
Labour can't....
		
Click to expand...

Wot!! Labour have no elected MP's scandal

I know UKIP have Carswell but, to the people who vote for him, he is basically a right wing Tory. 
He always seems a bit embarrassed to speak out on UKIP's behalf and tends to deal with his local constituent concerns.
He is also clever enough not to seek leadership.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2017)

I think I heard today that Farage stood and lost 7 times. Nuttall has now stood and lost 5 times. If they can't win in stoke I'm not sure what future they have. Their purpose has been achieved and people don't see that they can offer anything more.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Your attempted wind-ups are getting easier and easier to spot..

Your next one should be--- England - Should we turn it into a Prison colony...
		
Click to expand...

Nah, leave Scotland to independence and Trump. Then while he's playing golf he can be interviewing contractors, who he'll employ to rebuild a more modern version of Hadrian's wall, from North of Bamburgh across to the Solway Firth, then turn Scotland into a prison colony, where you can have the deranged shouting "They may take our lives but they'll never take our freedom!", Then on the gateways in the wall, you could have shops selling blue woad, even better turn everything north of the wall into a Braveheart theme park.

Edit - Very bored while waiting for my next conf call to start, if you hadn't of guessed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Nah, leave Scotland to independence and Trump. Then while he's playing golf he can be interviewing contractors, who he'll employ to rebuild a more modern version of Hadrian's wall, from North of Bamburgh across to the Solway Firth, then turn Scotland into a prison colony, where you can have the deranged shouting "They may take our lives but they'll never take our freedom!", Then on the gateways in the wall, you could have shops selling blue woad, even better turn everything north of the wall into a Braveheart theme park.

Edit - Very bored while waiting for my next conf call to start, if you hadn't of guessed.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh bless, are you upset about the news that Trump is now best of mates, and he really really means that, with the EU.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For a party that has 4 million supporters you would think they would have the ability to select at least one electable leader.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Why?
Labour can't....
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Wot!! Labour have no elected MP's scandal

Click to expand...

You see, Soon, you really need to read what's written by yourself and others..
You said " a party of 4 m supporters...........As above.

I said Why, Labour can't

You say Wot Labour have no elected MPs..
Where do you get that from?

I am now bowing out from all Political threads from this moment.
It's just petty point scoring and trolling.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ahh bless, are you upset about the news that Trump is now best of mates, and he really really means that, with the EU.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, couldn't give a toss, live and let live, life's to short to get all het up about nonsense, politics and meaningless stuff to which I have no control over.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			You see, Soon, you really need to read what's written by yourself and others..
You said " a party of 4 m supporters...........As above.

I said Why, Labour can't

You say Wot Labour have no elected MPs..
Where do you get that from?

I am now bowing out from all Political threads from this moment.
It's just petty point scoring and trolling.
		
Click to expand...

Elected MP to lead the party.
I do not think UKIP have ever had one.


Maybees we got our wires crossed.

BTW if you want an example of trolling I should re-read  your post 39.
Hope your meeting goes well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2017)

He needed taking down a peg or ten - a bumptious, conniving and invidious individual.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Elected MP to lead the party.
I do not think UKIP have ever had one.


Maybees we got our wires crossed.

BTW if you want an example of trolling I should re-read  your post 39.
Hope your meeting goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Even worse when you're answering Imurg and quote Khamelion, 

Now that's what I call getting your wires crossed.

Oooops


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Even worse when you're answering Imurg and quote Khamelion, 

Now that's what I call getting your wires crossed.

Oooops 

Click to expand...

Yeah .......just noticed that.....humble apologies Imurg


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He needed taking down a peg or ten - a bumptious, conniving and invidious individual.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Nuttall is nice enough to be called that. I'd be somewhat blunt and call him a lying scumbag after his Hillsborough gaff.


----------



## delc (Feb 24, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't think Nuttall is nice enough to be called that. I'd be somewhat blunt and call him a lying scumbag after his Hillsborough gaff.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't being a lying scumbag an essential qualification for being a politician?  &#128580;


----------



## chippa1909 (Feb 25, 2017)

c1973 said:



			Yep. I'd agree with that bit.
		
Click to expand...

Always remember that the National Front, BNP and UKIP campaigned against Scottish independence in 2014.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2017)

chippa1909 said:



			Always remember that the National Front, BNP and UKIP campaigned against Scottish independence in 2014.
		
Click to expand...

That's makes an Independent Scotland  a pretty cool place to live.
I also remember when Nuttall asked folk to throw Nicola Sturgeon in front of a horse to celebrate Pankhurst day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2017)

Did a good job tonight?  Hmmm - maybe for the other four leaders.  His one-in-one-out proposal for immigration went down a hoot.  Rather scoffed at as being The Supreme Leader's representative in this evening's _Leaders Debate_.

As Carolyn Lucas said - There isn't a single question to Paul Nuttall that the answer isn't immigration


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2017)

Why on earth was the leader of a party with no MP's and less than a handful of local councilors even there.
He was made to look a fool, and his comments were met by either total silence or laughter from the well behaved ITV audience.
He was so out of touch that he could not even remember the names of his fellow debaters 

Even more stupid was the Tory and Labour HQ staffs negative tweeting whilst the debate was going on.
That was the debate that their leaders were feart to attend.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 18, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why on earth was the leader of a party with no MP's and less than a handful of local councilors even there.
He was made to look a fool, and his comments were met by either total silence or laughter from the well behaved ITV audience.
He was so out of touch that he could not even remember the names of his fellow debaters 

Even more stupid was the Tory and Labour HQ staffs negative tweeting whilst the debate was going on.
That was the debate that their leaders were feart to attend.
		
Click to expand...

The Muppet show has always been entertaining, the full house was there tonight.   What a pack of numpties, shame Corbers didnt join them.


----------



## User62651 (May 18, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			The Muppet show has always been entertaining, the full house was there tonight.   What a pack of numpties, shame Corbers didnt join them.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine the fuss from the blue side if Brown hadn't turned up in 2010. Cameron to his credit had the balls to do a few of them in 2015.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			The Muppet show has always been entertaining, the full house was there tonight.   What a pack of numpties, shame Corbers didnt join them.
		
Click to expand...

You complain about name-calling.  At least The Supreme Leader signifies strength, stability and leadership.  The Muppets, numpties are not quite so complimentary.  So why be so disparaging about the leaders of five parties? So you don't like them.  Well tough - it's called democracy and opposition - something that The Supreme Leader would like to stamp on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why on earth was the leader of a party with no MP's and less than a handful of local councilors even there.
*He was made to look a fool, *and his comments were met by either total silence or laughter from the well behaved ITV audience.
He was so out of touch that he could not even remember the names of his fellow debaters
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that the clue was in the title "Leaders Debate" and as leader of the party was entitled to be there. 

Got to give these minority, one policy parties their moment in the spotlight............... hence the SNP leader also being there.  (<------- that was a joke by the way, but it was such an open goal I couldn't pass it up).

Re the bit in bold - I think you're giving him too much credit. I don't think anyone "made" him look a fool. I think he manages that all on his own with no outside help.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You complain about name-calling.  At least The Supreme Leader signifies strength, stability and leadership.  The Muppets, numpties are not quite so complimentary.  So why be so disparaging about the leaders of five parties? So you don't like them.  Well tough - it's called democracy and opposition - something that The Supreme Leader would like to stamp on.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of The Supreme Leader

https://wingsoverscotland.com/the-warning-signs/#comments


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2017)

Looking forward to Nuttall launching the UKIP manifesto...and then explaining how their one-in-one-out immigration policy will work and satisfy our labour needs.

Of course I also expect him to be slamming The Supreme Leader for her wobbliness under the slightest pressure and serious questioning; and questioning her ability to stand up to the hard men of the EU negotiation team - with him predicting a May 'cave-in' and a less than total severing with the EU - yes - that total severing being the 'failure' that May has implied will be dire for us.

But he'll be going for it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 24, 2017)

Look I've asked several times for electioneering posts to be suspended until main campaigning restarts on Friday.

What part of this request are you having difficulty with?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look I've asked several times for electioneering posts to be suspended until main campaigning restarts on Friday.

What part of this request are you having difficulty with?
		
Click to expand...

I was just looking forward to it.  And he's now presented his manifesto.  I am not talking about it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2017)

Top performance by the man...smugly smiling as the result of Skegness was announced and he was trounced and the UKIP vote across the country was decimated.

What next for PN?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2017)

Just announced the Nutster has stood down. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeres Nigel. God The Daily Torygraph will be so excited.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2017)

They can go back to being a protest group now. The end was inevitable post referendum.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2017)

Hopefully he'll crawl back under the rock he came out of the horrible waste of a human life.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2017)

Disliked the smug and arrogant gyt from the first time I saw him on QT.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully he'll crawl back under the rock he came out of the horrible waste of a human life.
		
Click to expand...

I think that comment contravenes the human rights act.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I think that comment contravenes the human rights act.  

Click to expand...

Yeh - like PN cares a whole lot about the rights of all individuals...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2017)

Has he gone?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 12, 2017)

I wonder who will replace him


----------



## ger147 (Jun 12, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Has he gone?
		
Click to expand...

He resigned the morning after the election.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2017)

ger147 said:



			He resigned the morning after the election.
		
Click to expand...

I know he resigned - but has he actually gone - or is he likely to pop up at any moment...an unexpected surprise...


----------



## ger147 (Jun 12, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know he resigned - but has he actually gone - or is he likely to pop up at any moment...an unexpected surprise...
		
Click to expand...

Gone where?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 12, 2017)

UKIP don't do U Turns


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Has he gone?
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know he resigned - but has he actually gone - or is he likely to pop up at any moment...an unexpected surprise...
		
Click to expand...

He's behind you!


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2017)

Twitter account closed too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			He's behind you! 

Click to expand...

eeek!!!  I don't like creepy crawlies.  Should I look?


----------

